# New Beneteau 40?



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi folks. Brand-new here. I jumped on this forum looking for info/answers on the new Beneteau 40 (Oceanis).

Background: I'm a soldier serving in Iraq until October (unfortunately getting back *just* after the Annapolis Boat Show, darn it). I've previously owned a Catalina 27 and a Catalina 34. My cruising grounds are the Chesapeake Bay (I'm based out of Baltimore) with the occasional trip down the ICW to the Carolina sounds. 

All I need is a roomy, decent "bay boat" - at least for the next several years. Once I retire I'll scale-down to a well-built boat (Tartan 3700, IP 370, etc) to do the island-cruising thing. But for now I'm perfectly happy with a "supermarket boat." My "usual" cruising is weekend trips with 2 couples and my dog (shooting over to Rock Hall, Swan Creek, Chester River, etc) and day trips with up to 8-10 work/school/team buddies (go tie up and party in Fells Point, take big groups out on the 4th of July, etc). So I want a big cockpit and an open, airy cabin. Don't get me wrong - sailing is a blast - but I'm not planning on doing any racing (already got the red hat - haha).

So my question is, has anybody been/sailed on the new Beneteau Oceanis 40 and have any thoughts?

Up until now my "finalists" have been a late-model Catalina 42 and the new Hunter 41DS. I've had 2 previous Catalinas and loved them, so I'm not opposed to almost-new 42 (finding the 2-cabin, island queen configuration I'd want in the mid-Atlantic region when I want one - Spring '08 - is another story). The H41DS has a nice cockpit, an awesome interior (IMO), but isn't the most attrcative thing to look at. I like the looks and cockpit of the new Jeanneau 39DS and 42DS, but I don't like the interiors - a single hatch topsides does not make for the best ventilation during those sultry Chesapeake summer evenings at anchor. Catalina 400 is out, too (I want my "owners cabin" at the bow and the 17 steps from cockpit to cabin is way too much for my lab to negotiate).

I'm pretty sure I've exhausted Yachtworld.com and similar sites looking at all the competition in my price range (limited to about $200K). I don't want to spend much time on maintenance so would like to keep my options to late-model/new designs (I'm very aware of what great, well-built older boats one can get for $200K).

The reason I'm posting to this forum is that the Beneteau 40 (which looks to be almost EXACTLY what I'm looking for) as a new model, is getting back-ordered until Spring '08 already. Which means if I want one for Summer 2008 that I'd need to put a deposit down soon. However, being in Iraq I just can't head down to Annapolis and check out the floor model. Haha.

Yes - I already know I'm an idiot for considering putting a deposit down on a boat I've not yet seen in person. (We don't need to rehash that). What I would like is some honest feedback from anyone who has had any experience looking at this new model. 

Thanks for any feedback!

- Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian,

I mean no offense to anyone that owns a Bene... but I have been VERY unimpressed with the new benes. I think one reader called them Walmart-furniture-veneer, undersized winches, etc.

A Catalina 42 or older bene would be my choice. I liked the older ones... not the newer. Also, you do not need a Tartan to go cruising in this hemisphere. You can do it on your Catalina. If you are crossing the Atalantic, it is probably the wrong boat (though people have done it). However, for island hopping... perfect.

I personally own a 400. That was my favorite of the Catalina line. I would consider an older bene. I would actually consider one of the new Hunters.. not the older ones. Still, the jury is out on how well the new Hunter will do. Thus, I would tell you to get a Catalina, or a Caliber. Maybe a Caliber of you are looking for more distant shores. Buth for the life of me, I do not know why you would buy one of the new benes over a Catalina. Only issue I have with the new Catalinas is that they have done away with some of the cabinetry in the salon. But ther is something to say for all teak finishes... and they hold up better than veneer.

Just my opinions. No disrespect to Bene owners... just seems like France is not building them like they used to.

- CD


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input, CD.

I guess the veneer interiors are all in the eye of the beholder. I hated the dark woods that Bene used to use (and actually wasn't thrilled with their exterior design or their penchance for utilizing the "church pew" seating arrangement down below - similar to the 3-cabin Catalina 42 interior I don't like), but like the looks/layouts of their latest models. And looking at the Harken website, the winches are more than enough for the sail area...

Yes, I know I don't need a Tartan/IP/etc for island cruising - but my "needs" as a future couple cruising for months at a time (storage, handholds down below, cockpit size, tankage, etc) are quite different from my needs for the next few years (a big weekender-boat that's reasonably fast and can hold quite a few buddies in the cockpit). The boats I'm looking at now I already know won't be THE boat I take "down south" (in fact, THAT boat might even be a cat!). 

There are lots of "little things" that attract me to this particular model. As silly as it sounds, the size/angle of the steps into the cabin are a big consideration for me - I'd be afraid my dog would break her legs trying to come down the steps of a Cat 387 or 400. The cockpit floor of the Cat 42 is taken up by a too-intrusive (IMO) fixed cockpit table (so there's no room for the dog to lie without getting stepped on). And the C-42 version I like (the 2-cabin model) has a ridiculously-designed (again, IMO) circular bench in the cabin - making it useless as a berth.

I'm not defending Bene as a builder - I've been quite happy with my previous Catalinas - I'm just enamored of this particular model's design. As far as build problems/new-boat horror stories/warranty issues - heck, I can google "*any* boat" and "problems" (including the much-vaunted Tartans, etc) and get plenty of those.

Thanks again for your input, though! 

Oh, and France wouldn't be building my B-40 - some good 'ol boys down in South Carolina would be.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thew new Bene's have lines that some will like and others will not like. The new designs have a coach roof that has a large curve to it. If you like the way it looks, that's great. 

The interior is also from a new design team and I don't know how to describe it. If you ask me they are designed with an ultra modern look. I don't think of at as a warm interior, but a cold one.

I was on the 49 and the 45 but not the 40. I imagine the 40 to be the same since they are all in the new line of Benes.

The build quality is in question. But you seem more interested in layout, cockpit, and sailing. If you like the looks of the boat, both the exterior lines and the interior design, I'm sure she would make a nice platform for cruising the bay. 

I can't get past the curve in the coach roof and the cold stark interior.

If it were me, I would be looking for a slightly used 423. There should be plenty of them out there. Our next boat will most likely be a 473 but not one of the new 45's or 49's. (We are currently on a two year plan for that move.)


----------



## 737sail (Apr 29, 2007)

....we are in the Chesapeake area, and had looked at the three productions...bene, catal, & Hunter.  Had a Hunter (31), and had been very happy with it, though thought we might try the others. 

Please, please - no offense to Beneteau owners; different strokes for different folks and I have some friends who LOVE their boats. So, without seeing them (too much) at first, I had truly thought I would be sold on the Beneteaus....of the three, I disliked the "atmosphere" below on the Beneteau. The Catalina is very roomy, as is the Hunter. Loved the Hunter, and just purchased that....

Note that I am the female half, so the galley, roominess, storage, do-dads & knick-knack areas, and other creature comforts were very important, especially with children/larger groups on board. The Hunter is, relative to the Beneteau, "light and airy". I would imagine the Catalina would be, as well. 

We've sailed it a bit and, in a short time period, have used it for "boatovers" (children spending the night), friends out for a sail, and family time. It works for all.

My male half went out today, in very "zippy" winds, testing out the Hunter (380). Called recently and sounded like a kid in a candy shop - for the first time. Very, very excited about how well she handled; a bit (happily) surprised as to how easy she was to sail in the conditions (today) on the bay. Actually had a pseudo-race with another fool who was out, too. He now feels like a teenager. 

By the way, we too have no intention of making a Bermuda run or anything other than a day hop here and there, while playing Jimmy Buffett....without being the male half of the boating pair, I simply can't say too much as to the "mechanics", structure, etc....except for the fact that it is still floating. Really, though, I think (hope) the boat will be fine for the bay. Hey, I'm not proud - just realistic: It looks to be a great RV, and I like the roominess for friends and family....and if there is a female involved in this choice, you had better d__n well ascertain their approval and get what they like (we like the galleys and roominess) as, regardless of the cost of the boat, a divorce is more expensive!

Just my (female) opinion. Look at the boat before you put a deposit on it....I was truly surprised as to how much my preconceived notions were not on target. 

I tend to do the same thing with the stock market, which is why we got a Hunter and not a Pearson or Island Packet.


----------



## indecision2 (Jul 13, 2007)

*I sailed a 40 and bought the 43*

Brian, sorry for the late reply, just saw this in a recent search. I had an opportunity to sea trial the new 40. It handles extremely well. Had about 15 kt winds and took it around all points of sail and was very pleased. This one had a roller furling main as well as genoa. The furling main is helpful as i sail mostly with my wife and making sail adjustments (i.e. putting in a reef after i should have) is a lot easier. In addition, the two wheel design in the cockpit is a real plus.

Interior is roomy and well appointed. Lighter wood and large glass makes it seem larger than it is.

You'll have a hard time keeping the price under $200k. I ordered the 40 and got two price increased from Beneteau after the order was placed. The yach broker was very accomodating, but these things are out of their control. We then had the good fortune to see the 43 (new for 2007-08). The extra three feet made the large saloon of the 40 into a huge one. And, since this one was already delivered, its price wasn't much more than the 40 after the price increases.

Despite others' comments, in my opinion, a fine boat. By now, however, delivery may not be until May of 2008.

Good luck


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks much! I've actually got a deposit down on a B40 now. Delivery was originally supposed to be MAR '08, but my dealer tells me they've sped up the production line due to demand and that now she'll probably be delivered in DEC '07 (makes no difference to me - I can't splash her until MAR/APR '08 anyway).

Yeah, I went north of my $200K mark somewhat, but that was unavoidable. I was curious how you got price increases AFTER you'd already placed your order! My dealer was "warning" me that a price increase come SEP was imminent, so I should order before that time. I have a signed "purchase agreement" with the final numbers on it - surely they can't tack on price increases from now until delivery... can they?

I saw some pics from the Paris Boat Show of the B43, but since the beneteauusa website doesn't have that boat on the site I'd assumed it was a strictly-for-Europe model. However, I do now see one available in NJ...

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale

For the life of me - other than an extra cabinet in the galley - I can't tell the difference between the B40 and B43!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

If I were spending that kind of money I would go in the direction of a
ten or fifteen year old Sabre or Tartan. IMHO, they are built better and will do a better job of holding their value. For example:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale=

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale=

Edit: Sorry I didn't see that you had already made your decision. Best of luck with it and I am sure you will love the boat.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Brian,

Good luck with your boat, eh?
More importantly, Thank you for your service to this country & for Gods sake, KEEP YOUR LID ON AND YOUR HEAD UP! 
(come back to us safe and sound, willya?)
Paul


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

CB - No worries - I'm fully aware of what I _could have_ purchased. Both of those boats (the Sabre and Tartan) are gorgeous - but not what I need/want right now. I'm still in my 30's - YEARS away from retirement - and simply won't have the time to sail my boat much beyond the confines of the Chesapeake Bay for many years. What I want/need for now is a relatively large cockpit (I often sail with up to 8 work buddies after work), low-maintenance (meaning a new or very late-model boat) boat - and to be honest, I really like the lines of the new Bene series.

Years from now when I'm looking at heading down to the islands (or beyond), _then_ I'll be looking at some of the more solidly-built boats (right now I think a Tartan 3700 would be perfect for me, but who knows what will come out between now and when I finally have time for that trip).

And Paul - I will definitely be keeping my "head up." As a helicopter pilot, if my head isn't "up" then my crew and I have got some problems! Thanks.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

BrianInIraq said:


> CB - No worries - I'm fully aware of what I _could have_ purchased. Both of those boats (the Sabre and Tartan) are gorgeous - but not what I need/want right now. I'm still in my 30's - YEARS away from retirement - and simply won't have the time to sail my boat much beyond the confines of the Chesapeake Bay for many years. What I want/need for now is a relatively large cockpit (I often sail with up to 8 work buddies after work), low-maintenance (meaning a new or very late-model boat) boat - and to be honest, I really like the lines of the new Bene series.
> 
> Years from now when I'm looking at heading down to the islands (or beyond), _then_ I'll be looking at some of the more solidly-built boats (right now I think a Tartan 3700 would be perfect for me, but who knows what will come out between now and when I finally have time for that trip).
> 
> And Paul - I will definitely be keeping my "head up." As a helicopter pilot, if my head isn't "up" then my crew and I have got some problems! Thanks.


Best of luck with the boat and I would echo CardiacPaul's remarks. A sincere thanks from me and my family for your sacrifices.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Brian,

Please keep me posted on your opinion of the Beneteau Oceanis 40. I'm not sure why some just don't like this boat. I love it! "Walmart veneer"? Please. I like it. I was all into the Jeanneau line, the 42 and 45 DS (love the interior of the 45), then discovered the Oceanis line. I understand the 43 has a little more room, but I actually like the big "swoop" window better on the 40 because it appears larger and makes the boat look more muscular than the 43. It definitely has it's own look versus the Jeanneau 45 DS. I have read that the build of the Oceanis line is not quite as rock solid and the First line. Then again, consider the price. I would be using this boat for much the same reasons that you stated, but would spend even more time on it. Have you seen the First 50? Wow! What a beautiful vessel. PRICEY. That and the First 45. Ultra "modern" below though. Love it or hate it. I prefer interiors with light wood myself versus dark. Dark is too serious and depressing. Light is airy and helps make the cabin feel well lit, especially with the raised deck in the Oceanis and Jeanneau SO DS line. Yeah, keep us informed on how the boat is. At 200k, that would be my budget as well. For me, it would be Jeanneau 42 DS versus Beneteau Oceanis 40 (the 45 DS is the "mo money" choice). Too bad we don't all have a half a mill to blow on the First 50, eh? Enjoy!

-Adron


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

*Three Years Later...*

Hate to revive an old thread, but since it was my own...

Have had my B40 for 2 years now and love her. Spent my first season cruising all over the Chesapeake Bay and now (Fall 2010) I'm sitting in Fort Lauderdale awaiting the seas to calm a bit before continuing south to Key West. I left Baltimore in early October, and it being my first trip down the ditch, I've been taking my time down the coast hitting Norfolk, Oriental, Wrightsville Beach, Beaufort (NC and SC), Charleston, Savannah, etc. It's been a great trip!

If anybody has any questions about the boat or the trip, feel free to drop me a line!

- Brian
S/V Retriever
Beneteau 40 #55


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

BrianInIraq said:


> Hate to revive an old thread, but since it was my own...
> 
> Have had my B40 for 2 years now and love her. Spent my first season cruising all over the Chesapeake Bay and now (Fall 2010) I'm sitting in Fort Lauderdale awaiting the seas to calm a bit before continuing south to Key West. I left Baltimore in early October, and it being my first trip down the ditch, I've been taking my time down the coast hitting Norfolk, Oriental, Wrightsville Beach, Beaufort (NC and SC), Charleston, Savannah, etc. It's been a great trip!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you.

This only proves that Beneteaus are great boats for what they are designed to do. They offer a great quality design (you can not like it, but I am talking about the quality of the design, not about style) inside and outside at a really unbeatable price and the quality is much better than many like to say. That's why they are the nº1 in sales.

I would not have bought a Benetau, but thats just because my sailing program is not the same as yours (but I would not mind to have a 40ft First ).

Glad that your Benetau fits nicely in your sailing program and that you are satisfied with it.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Brian,

I too am glad to see you are enjoying the boat, and you kept your head where it should be! ON your shoulders!

I'm like Paulo tho, would prefer the 1st 40 over an Oceanus 40.......but hey, your boat I am sure is nice and does what you want it to do. It will do everything a T3700 will do to!

Marty


----------



## fbassi (Jan 11, 2011)

*So many questions...*

Brian, can you send me a PM with your email? I would like to ask you some questions as I am considering the purchase of B40.
I cannot PM you because I just joined.

Thanks!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

fbassi,

You may need to do 3-5 posts, possibly 10 to send and receive pm's. You may need to do a post with a 1, then another with a 2 to get the number of posts needed.

marty


----------

